# شرح فيديو لمشروع خرسانة من الاساسات وحتي الاسقف



## Eng.Ahmed-Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الروابط دي عبارة عن 15 فيديو لشرح مشروع الخرسانة لبرج سكني من البداية وحتي النهاية

شرح فيديو باللغة العربية لمشروع خرسانه بداية من الرسومات المعمارية وحتي الرسومات الانشائية

لمشاهدة الفيديوهات علي اليوتيوب اون لاين
تحت عنوان ""مشروع خرسانة كامل
ودي روابط الفيديوهات

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6PPvx60wbM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67fhEE0JtL4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXGqr34qYC0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Hek4f9XR0w
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NF1ELi8OPgc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeTYQsgel08
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69Q3t57K_FM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTZDSEbU47Q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwpVWHbDo_g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcbBfOJlR_8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4lGjXrr96Q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijFPtUUmRN8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LL3I35nnsS4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtbJu4GTt-Y
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUAGe7OiW00​


----------



## goldbeeerg (25 يناير 2012)

*شكراً جزيلاً لكل من ساهم بالإعداد و الرفع*


----------



## El_Gabalawy (25 يناير 2012)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## Abdellah (25 يناير 2012)

بـــــارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد زيدو (25 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## الشاش (25 يناير 2012)

thank you so much


----------



## saalaam (25 يناير 2012)

الشكر الكثير لمن قام بهذا العمل الرائع....ومن ساعد في نشره​


----------



## a_nesta13 (25 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## elmasry25012012 (25 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## دار التصميم (25 يناير 2012)

*بـــــارك الله فيك*


----------



## ادهم احمد على (25 يناير 2012)

سامحنى يارب الف شكر


----------



## goldbeeerg (25 يناير 2012)

hotfile folder
http://hotfile.com/list/1968449/6191d5c


----------



## D r e a m (25 يناير 2012)

انا حملت اول لنك للتجربه الكورس جامد فعلا وميزته انه بيعلم التصميم خطوه بخطوه وبطريقه عمليه بدلا من الكورسات التقليديه الشائعه القايمه علي تدريس البرامج الهندسيه كلا علي حده


----------



## صهيب علي (25 يناير 2012)

يارب يوفقكم امين


----------



## خالد الأزهري (25 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خير
الموضوع للتثبيت 
واضيف لمكتبة شروحات الفيديو


بالتوفيق


----------



## نجانجا (25 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
جارى التحميل


----------



## محمد دهشورى (25 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله يا بشمهندس احمد
على فكره المهندس احمد كان معيد الخرسانه عندى فى الجامعه وكنا كلنا بنحبه 
ربنا يباركلك ان شاء الله 
م/ محمد الدهشورى


----------



## خلوف العراقي (25 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (25 يناير 2012)

هل الموضوع له اجزاء اخرى ام هذة هى كل الاجزاء


----------



## حيدر علي حازم (25 يناير 2012)

جاري التحميل 0000 شكراجزيلا


----------



## محمد عبد الحمزة (25 يناير 2012)

تعيش استاذ على هذا الموضوع


----------



## sendbad2011 (25 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووووررررر


----------



## احمد سكولز (25 يناير 2012)

لك خالص الشكر والتقدير وجزاك الله كل خير على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## king of rap (25 يناير 2012)

يرجى ارفاق ملفات الاكسل التي يستخدمها الدكتور في الشرح


----------



## المهندس المقاوم (25 يناير 2012)

*بـــــارك الله فيك*


----------



## نجانجا (26 يناير 2012)

رجاء ارفاق ملفات الاكسل وملفات الاوتوكاد


----------



## mokramany (26 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد محسن فهمي (26 يناير 2012)

*بـــــارك الله فيك*


----------



## احمد محسن فهمي (26 يناير 2012)

​*يرجى ارفاق ملفات الاكسل التي يستخدمها الدكتور في الشرح*


----------



## أشرف البطريق (26 يناير 2012)

شكر ا على العمل الرائع


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------



## Eng.Ahmed-Nabil (26 يناير 2012)

شكرا مهندس محمد ....جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا الكلام الجميل 

ان شاء الله هدور علي ملف الاوتوكاد اللي انا كنت شغال عليه وهحاول ارفعه لكم ان شاء الله 

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## king of rap (26 يناير 2012)

eng.ahmed-nabil قال:


> شكرا مهندس محمد ....جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا الكلام الجميل
> 
> ان شاء الله هدور علي ملف الاوتوكاد اللي انا كنت شغال عليه وهحاول ارفعه لكم ان شاء الله
> 
> وجزاكم الله خيرا



الأهم ملفات الاكسل المستخدمة في الشرح


----------



## احمد سكولز (26 يناير 2012)

الموضوع فعلا رائع ويستحق التقييم


----------



## Eng.Ahmed-Nabil (26 يناير 2012)

وملفات الاكسل كمان ان شاء الله


----------



## engabdo888 (26 يناير 2012)

جزى الله خيرا من شرح ومن رفع الموضوع كمان على الميديا مش الشير


----------



## engabdo888 (26 يناير 2012)

اللهم زده علما وانفع به المسلمين


----------



## sico (26 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## E/ ahmed darwish (26 يناير 2012)

الف شكر يابشمهندس


----------



## تامر شهير (26 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا.. شرحكم حقيقة اكثر من ممتاز 
ويحوى نقاط مميزة ... بارك الله فيك


----------



## Abd elrahman Fathy (26 يناير 2012)

الله عليك يا هندسة ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Eng.Ahmed-Nabil (26 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .....وبارك فيكم


----------



## ayman shalaby (26 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير يا باشمهندس أحمد ... ربنا يبارك فيك يارب ويخليك

وتسلم يا خياط*


----------



## bassem2005 (26 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (26 يناير 2012)

*شكرا وجزاك الله خير*​


----------



## احمد صباح سليمان (26 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## A2011 (27 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## a7med.mo7y (28 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## parasismic (28 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## البرنس رامى (28 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم يابشمهندس احمد انت والاخوة الافاضل ودة عهدنا بكم في تقديم المساعدة منذ ايام الدراسة
جعلة الله في ميزان حسناتكم ويارب ماتحرمنا من علمك
امين
امين


----------



## نصرالدين العوض احم (28 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فى كل من اسهم فى هذا العمل جعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## elpashmohandes (28 يناير 2012)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## eng naglaa99 (28 يناير 2012)

من فضلكم عاوزة برنامج البريمافيرا ضروري


----------



## elpashmohandes (28 يناير 2012)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## سين ميم (28 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك و الله يوفقك


----------



## مهندسة انشائية (29 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng-sharif (29 يناير 2012)

جميل جدا


----------



## elpashmohandes (29 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## Mh D (29 يناير 2012)

*cyclopean concret*

dear sir,
i would like from you to explain to me what the meaning of cyclopean concrete and why we use it in Arabic


----------



## Eng.Ahmed-Nabil (29 يناير 2012)

المهندس Mh D
المقصود بال *الcyclopean concrete* 
هي الخرسانة الكتلية او Mass concrete وفيها يتم استخدام احجام كبيرة(وزن الواحدة حوالي 40 الي 50 كجم )من الحجارة كركام وهي تستخدم في السدود او بعض انواع القواعد ...او قد تراها في الخرسانة المستخدمة في حماية الشواطئ من النحر والتاكل


----------



## MOHAMEDMASRY (29 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Eng.Ahmed-Nabil (30 يناير 2012)

دة الرابط اللي فيه رسومات الاوتوكاد للمشروع وبعض شيتات الاكسل


----------



## Eng.Ahmed-Nabil (30 يناير 2012)

دة الرابط اللي فيه رسومات الاوتوكاد للمشروع وبعض شيتات الاكسل
http://www.4shared.com/rar/hcZ89qa_/Desktop.html


----------



## Ahmed Hissen (30 يناير 2012)

thnx kteeeeeeeeeeeeeer 2wyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## bboumediene (30 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## anoor1 (30 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## king of rap (30 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سليمان محسن (30 يناير 2012)

بارك الله بك اخي الكريم


----------



## هوايتي غير مجالي (30 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## نجانجا (30 يناير 2012)

انت كبير كبير من يومك 
جزاك الله خير يا هندسة


----------



## مهندسة نورا محمد (30 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## elnino (30 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## bboumediene (31 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mido_ahmad_fathi (31 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الرائع .وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mido_ahmad_fathi (31 يناير 2012)

مجهود رائع .ونتمنى الافاده للجميع .واشكرك على هذا المجهود الرائع وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## sayedahmed330 (31 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا
مجهود اكثر من رائع


----------



## اكساندر تعدين (31 يناير 2012)

الموضوع روعه جزاك الله كل خير :13:​


----------



## محمد السعيد على (31 يناير 2012)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​*


----------



## Eng.Ahmed-Nabil (31 يناير 2012)

وجزاكم عنا كل خير


----------



## سنيين (31 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## bashir.13civil (31 يناير 2012)

شكرا كتير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أشتاق لقاء ربى (31 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## omer19877 (31 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## ahmed heroo (1 فبراير 2012)

شكرا ليك يا بشمهندس


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (1 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وأحسن عليكم , مجهود رائع وممتاز.


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (1 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## ihssanalnajm (1 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مان بن مان (1 فبراير 2012)

متشكر جدا


----------



## eng mostafa hamed (1 فبراير 2012)

شكرا كتير عمل رائع لو فى مشروح ادارة مشروعات بنفس الطريقة يبقى شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## خالد الأزهري (2 فبراير 2012)

eng mostafa hamed قال:


> شكرا كتير عمل رائع لو فى مشروح ادارة مشروعات بنفس الطريقة يبقى شكراااااااااااااااااا



السلام عليكم
ابشرك اخي يوجد شروح فيديو ممتازة جدا لبرنامج البرايمافيرا على راسها شرح الاستاذ هاني اسماعيل وشرح المهندس هيثم المنيسي والمهندس هاشم حسن وكلها موجود على الملتقى...سابحث لك الروابط عندما يتتوفر لي نت جيد ان شاء الله


----------



## king of rap (2 فبراير 2012)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ابشرك اخي يوجد شروح فيديو ممتازة جدا لبرنامج البرايمافيرا على راسها شرح الاستاذ هاني اسماعيل وشرح المهندس هيثم المنيسي والمهندس هاشم حسن وكلها موجود على الملتقى...سابحث لك الروابط عندما يتتوفر لي نت جيد ان شاء الله



ياهندسة المطلوب هو كورس ادارة مشروعات وليس شرح البريمافيرا:73:


----------



## وليد مراد (2 فبراير 2012)

مشكور علي الشرح الرائع


----------



## طاهر عاشور (2 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## scray (2 فبراير 2012)

يعجز اللسان عن الكلام ... استاذى ومعلمى


----------



## m m a (3 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## sultan_nlp (4 فبراير 2012)

*بااااااااااااارك الله فيك يا هندسة مجهود رائع*


----------



## م/احمد شاهين (4 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## yafea star (4 فبراير 2012)

اللهم اجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله 
شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## محمد الاسماعيلي (4 فبراير 2012)

شكراً


----------



## م.محمد احمد عافيه (4 فبراير 2012)

بااااااااااااارك الله فيك ويارب يزيدك من العلم


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (4 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير م.احمد نبيل ويارب تكون بخير ديما
والله انا فرحت كتير انك نزلت فيديوهات ويارب متقطعهاش


----------



## Eng.Ahmed-Nabil (4 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس احمد....وان شاء الله بعد فترة كدة هتلاقي حاجات حصرية مش هتلاقيها نزلت في اي مكان قبل كدة ....بس دعواتك لاني مزنوق في الرسالة اليومين دول


----------



## amr awad (4 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا وجزاك الله خير*​


----------



## hema30 (5 فبراير 2012)

اللهم اجعله في ميزان الحسنات وامحوا بيه السيئات


----------



## مصطفى حسن صلاح (5 فبراير 2012)

الف مليون شكر


----------



## emnaedris (5 فبراير 2012)

*شكر الله لكم هذا المجهود الرائع*

:75::75:


eng.ahmed-nabil قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الروابط دي عبارة عن 15 فيديو لشرح مشروع الخرسانة لبرج سكني من البداية وحتي النهاية
> كان بعض الزملاء مشكورين نزلوا علي المنتدي 4 فيديوهات فقط تحت عنوان
> ...


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (5 فبراير 2012)

eng.ahmed-nabil قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس احمد....وان شاء الله بعد فترة كدة هتلاقي حاجات حصرية مش هتلاقيها نزلت في اي مكان قبل كدة ....بس دعواتك لاني مزنوق في الرسالة اليومين دول


 ربنا يكون في عونك ان شاء الله و ترفع رسنا ديما زي ايام الكليه


----------



## وليد وليد (6 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الجهد


----------



## م.عطا (6 فبراير 2012)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m_sweedy (6 فبراير 2012)

الف الف شكر م/احمد نبيل

انا فعلا كنت بادور على باقى الفديوهات دى الف الف شكر وفرصة سعيدة جدا انى اتعرفت على صاحب الفيديوهات دى​


----------



## Eng.Ahmed-Nabil (6 فبراير 2012)

انا اسعد يابشمهندس /محمد


----------



## akbargherbal (7 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك و رزققك من علمه و خيره


----------



## القافله (7 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (7 فبراير 2012)

ازيك يا بشمهندس احمد انا محمد الجيزاوى يا باشا 
واحشنى والله يا باشا ويارب تكون بخير


----------



## eng a.mohsen (7 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خير


----------



## Eng.Ahmed-Nabil (7 فبراير 2012)

الحمد لله يا جيزاوي....يارب تكون بخير يارب


----------



## Star__eng (7 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا ....الكورس مبسط جدا وشامل


----------



## عبدو8093 (7 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم باش مهندسين.. لو سمحتم عندي تسليح قبعة اوتاد piles cap ومكتوب بيها كما يلي: [email protected] 2Layers او مكتوب كما يلي: [email protected] ممكن اللي عنده معلومات يخبرني كيف يتم توضع الحديد في هذه الحالة؟ فوق بعضهم ام بجانب بعضهم؟ ولو في صور يبقى بتكونوا فضلتم


----------



## م-ابن بدوي (8 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يبارك فيك مهندسنا العزيز


----------



## م_خالد صالح (8 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## motafa (9 فبراير 2012)

الدنيا ملعونة ملعون ما فيها إلا عالما أو متعلما وذكر الله وما شابه


----------



## ST.ENG (9 فبراير 2012)

thanks


----------



## حيدر ناصر (9 فبراير 2012)

thanks


----------



## وسام الفارس (10 فبراير 2012)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## m m a (10 فبراير 2012)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود


----------



## engdoda (10 فبراير 2012)

http://www.yasatir.com/article.php?topic=1302&id=1u 
عالمة مصرية تخترع خرسانة ضد الزلازل معتمدة علي اية قرانية في سورة الكهف ...ام المخترعين


----------



## ahmed arfa (10 فبراير 2012)

*بـــــارك الله فيك*​


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (11 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا وجزاك الله خير*​


----------



## m.a.yehia (11 فبراير 2012)

*ال**فيديو مش شغال عندى غير صوت بس الارجو الافادة*


----------



## shakawa_h (11 فبراير 2012)

*مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك*


----------



## the Rock R_A_R (11 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng-abdorf (12 فبراير 2012)

مشكور عالموضوع المفيد


----------



## وقاد احمد (12 فبراير 2012)

http://tx2.engine.flamingtext.com/netfu/tmp20020/coollogo_com-258031548.png


----------



## Eng.Ahmed-Nabil (12 فبراير 2012)

حمل كودك للفيديو


----------



## المهندسة رضوى (13 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## م/عبدالرحمن حسن (13 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك وجزاكم الله خيرا ولكن عندي سؤال وانا لا أشكك في قدراتكم ولكن هل هذا مشروع تخرج بالفعل وما هو تقدير المشروع؟


----------



## darsh33 (13 فبراير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## Eng.Ahmed-Nabil (13 فبراير 2012)

لا حضرتك دة نموذج بسيط عبارةعن شرح للطلاب عملتوا لطلاب المشروع عندنا عشان يطبقوا زيه في مشاريعهم


----------



## سماح السروي (13 فبراير 2012)

شكرا علي التعاون


----------



## حسن احمد (13 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ibrahim1001 (14 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله*


----------



## eng judy (14 فبراير 2012)

_جزاكم الله خير الجزاء لكل من شارك فى هذا العمل 

اللهم فرج هم اهل سوريا
_​


----------



## ahmed elghoul (15 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حمدي شققي (15 فبراير 2012)

مشكور بش مهندس عمل رائع جدا


----------



## مجدى سليمان (16 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد جمال سليمة (16 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
وجعله علما ينتفع به


----------



## smsm_civilawy (17 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يباركلك يا باشمهندس ويزيدك من علمه وينفعك به


----------



## sasa_8921 (17 فبراير 2012)

شكرا يا بشمهندس بس هوا من الفيديو رقم 6 حاسس انو ملوش علاقه بالخمس فديوهات الى قبله
ارجو التوضيح


----------



## moojhone (18 فبراير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك ونفع الله بك مجهود رائع*


----------



## amrsaker (18 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
وجعل اعمالكم صالحه ولوجه خالصه​


----------



## QLQL (18 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## max_kimo2005 (19 فبراير 2012)

ممكن لو حضرتك تقوم بارفاق ملفات المخططات المعماريه والانشائيه وكذلك البرامج الصغيره المساعده فى التصميم .............. لكى يتوج العمل بالنجاح الكامل ولكى يتم الاستفاده الكامله بالعمل


----------



## ئاري مهندس (19 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ....ما ينفتح الفيديو....ليش؟؟؟؟


----------



## فهد الظلام (19 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله في سعيك*


----------



## فهد الظلام (19 فبراير 2012)

*لو سمحتوا المحاضرة الثالثة اريد اخر خمس دقايق فيها لو احد بيقصها وبيبعثها ثاني اكون شاكر له جزيل الشكر وشكرا*​


----------



## mah_333 (19 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ENG.ASTS (20 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا على الإضافة الرائعة ونتمنى المزيد*


----------



## ashraf123 (21 فبراير 2012)

مجهود رائع و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد سيد2 (21 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.Ahmed-Nabil (21 فبراير 2012)

الملفات هتلاقيها في الصفحة التالتة او الرابعة


----------



## المنار73 (22 فبراير 2012)

كثّر الله من أمثالكم ودمتم قدوة

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mmik (22 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لكل من ساهم في هذا العمل


----------



## mmik (22 فبراير 2012)

*نرجو منكم المزيد*


----------



## salehjet (22 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا:16:


----------



## علاء الصراف (22 فبراير 2012)

*شكراااا يا هندسه*​


----------



## eng ziad (23 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## fathy gamal (23 فبراير 2012)

شكرا يا بشمهندس وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## hih2 (23 فبراير 2012)

أولاً: جزيت خيراً على هذه الفيديوهات 

مشاركة رقم 63 للمهندس احمد نبيل بالصفحة السابعة 

*دة الرابط اللي فيه رسومات الاوتوكاد للمشروع وبعض شيتات الاكسل
http://www.4shared.com/rar/hcZ89qa_/Desktop.html*

*للاسف لاتعمل ياباشمهندس أحمد*

*وفقك الله واتم لك الرسالة بالنجاح والتفوق*


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (23 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.Ahmed-Nabil (24 فبراير 2012)

ساعيد رفعهم ان شاء الله


----------



## Eng Thaer (24 فبراير 2012)

*مع الشكر والامتنان لك يا بش مهندس
ولكن الجزء الثاني معطوب !
اتمنى اعادة رفعه *


----------



## حسن-12 (24 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## engabwhasan (25 فبراير 2012)

تشكر ياورد على الموضوع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رؤى الشمري (25 فبراير 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng_defoo (25 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Eng.Ah.m (25 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## hamada abo elmagd (25 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## حمدي شققي (26 فبراير 2012)

شكر جزيل للمهندس احمد نبيل وللمهندس محمد الخياط على هذا المجهود الر ائع


----------



## توفيق درز (26 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Mohamed M El-Abd (26 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## remstereo (26 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وفى مجهودك الكبير شرحك مميز واتمنى ان لاتحرمنا من شروحاتك الجميلة هذه


----------



## احمد ابوعياش (26 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Mohamed M El-Abd (26 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وجعلة بميزان حسناتك


----------



## boushy (27 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا وجزاك الله خير*


----------



## حمدي شققي (28 فبراير 2012)

السقف الذي يتم عمل 3d modling عليه في الحلقة السادسة غير السقف الذي تم العمل عليه في الحلقات الأولى الرجاء اذا كان بالمكان رفع هذا السقف حتى يتم متابعتكم خطوة بخطوة وشكرا


----------



## Eng.Ahmed-Nabil (28 فبراير 2012)

مهندس حمدي/دة ملف الكاد+ملفات الاكسيل


----------



## حمدي شققي (28 فبراير 2012)

eng.ahmed-nabil قال:


> مهندس حمدي/دة ملف الكاد+ملفات الاكسيل


شكرا جزيل للمهندس احمد نبيل على هذا الأهتمام والرد السريع وشكر مرة اخرى على هذا العمل الشيق ولكن لماذا لا يوجد تتابع يبن الحلقات فاين الحلقات التي تم فيها شرح تصميم الأعمدة


----------



## مصطفى خالد1 (28 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## خالد البهنسى (28 فبراير 2012)

جارى التحميل.................. شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا على هذا المجهود المبذول ......


----------



## bedawe (29 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لهذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## bedawe (29 فبراير 2012)

:14:شكرا لهذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## ahmedalmadawy (29 فبراير 2012)

يرجى رفع ملف المعماري للاستفادة الحقيقية

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## omar-nasr (29 فبراير 2012)

اسال الله العظيم ان يغفر لك ويرحمك ويزدك علما وينفع بك فى الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (29 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا تم التحميل


----------



## السيد عبدالقادر مح (29 فبراير 2012)

جزى الله كل من شارك فى الاعداد والتحميل كل الخير


----------



## السيد عبدالقادر مح (29 فبراير 2012)

لوسمحتوا عايز كراك sap2000 v14.2
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## السيد عبدالقادر مح (29 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا 
تم التحميل


----------



## حمدي شققي (1 مارس 2012)

ahmedalmadawy قال:


> يرجى رفع ملف المعماري للاستفادة الحقيقية
> 
> جزاك الله عنا كل خير


 
كامل الملفات والرسمات في المشاركة 186


----------



## eng_abser (1 مارس 2012)

كتر الله خيركم


----------



## SEHAMALBAGER (1 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
لو امكن اريد الاستفسار تم تحميل الملف لكنه بيفتح صوت فقط من غير صورة . الرجاء التوضيح 

وشكراً


----------



## abosalah1 (1 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمود علام (1 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Mostafa Ahmed Moha (2 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## mahmoud ward (2 مارس 2012)

*جزكم الله خيراااااا
*​


----------



## aymanghaffar (2 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الكبير . بارك الله فيكم


----------



## arafat_alhoony (2 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## المهندس العصمي (3 مارس 2012)

Lمشكووور


----------



## en_arw1982 (3 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه *


----------



## عمار المش مهندس (3 مارس 2012)

thank you علا الانشاط والهمه


----------



## eng.ali_omrany (4 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## نورالشمسي (4 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.ali_omrany (4 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## maxemos90 (4 مارس 2012)

*راااااااااااااااااااائع بجد اشكرك على المجهوود وجزاكم الله كل الخير *


----------



## Eng Ahmed Lotfy (4 مارس 2012)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## midoma (5 مارس 2012)

جزالك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس محمد سلطان (6 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وربنا يبارك فيك ... تسلم الأيادى يابشمهندسين


----------



## obad2008 (6 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمود رجب السيد (7 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## eng.fouad al iraqi (8 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ash hag (8 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوماجد المهندس (8 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود ,,,,,,,,,, جاري التنزيل


----------



## WASAMKO (9 مارس 2012)

*الله يجزيك كل خير*

:30:


----------



## HexTerminal (9 مارس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## sultan_nlp (9 مارس 2012)

*thanks*


----------



## سندنهور (9 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيكم وفي كل من يساهم في نشر العلم


----------



## خالد الأزهري (10 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
الموضوع يستحق التثبيت اكثر من هذا لكن لابد من افساح المجال لمواضيع جديدة 

بارك الله في كل من ساهم في هذا العمل القيم


----------



## Eng.Ahmed-Nabil (11 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيكم....ولكن يرجي نقله الي التصميم الانشائي بدلا من الساب


----------



## leroi (22 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله خيرا 

كنت اتمنى ان يكمل المحاضرات حسب لمخطط الموجود فى المحاضارت الخمسه الاولى وشكرا


----------



## ماجد الحسينى (22 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## rammah (22 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mahmoud ward (22 مارس 2012)

*الف شكر على المجهود الرائع*


----------



## mahmoud ward (22 مارس 2012)

*شكرا على المجهودات الرائعة*​


----------



## mascara29 (22 مارس 2012)

*بـــــارك الله فيك*


----------



## mostafaeid (26 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على الشرح الجميل بس ياريت كان فيه ملف عمل


----------



## andaza (28 مايو 2012)

شكرا


----------



## ThatGuy (28 مايو 2012)

بـــــارك الله فيك


----------



## mustafa20099 (29 مايو 2012)

ياسلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام والله حاجه روووووووووعه جدا جدا ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم ويكرم ويسعد كل من شارك وساهم في انجاز الموضوع الجميل والفعال


----------



## mustafa20099 (29 مايو 2012)

اخي مصطفى لو ملف العمل الذي بتبحث عليه هذا يمكنك تحميله من هنا تحياتي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/309733-%D8%B4%D8%B1%D8%AD-%D9%81%D9%8A%D8%AF%D9%8A%D9%88-%D9%84%D9%85%D8%B4%D8%B1%D9%88%D8%B9-%D8%AE%D8%B1%D8%B3%D8%A7%D9%86%D8%A9-%D9%85%D9%86-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A7%D8%B3%D8%A7%D8%B3%D8%A7%D8%AA-%D9%88%D8%AD%D8%AA%D9%8A-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A7%D8%B3%D9%82%D9%81/page7


----------



## esraa1 (29 مايو 2012)

شكرا


----------



## alan saher (2 يونيو 2012)

thanxxx


----------



## Eng.Ahmed-Nabil (19 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد حامد صلاح (21 يوليو 2012)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## mohamed.elhussiny (25 يوليو 2012)

الف شكككككككككككككر تسلم ايدكم


----------



## ringrood (26 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .. بس ياريت اللوحات المعماريه الي اشتغل عليها حد ينزلها وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ringrood (26 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا ياريت اللوحات المعماريه تنزل


----------



## cr710 (27 يوليو 2012)

الف شكر مجهود رائع


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (28 يوليو 2012)

مجهود اكتر من رائع وجزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## civil eng 1 (30 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير على هذا العمل الرائع 
يجعله في ميزان حسناتك
وان شاء الله مزيد من التقدم ...


----------



## خلص الكلام 2012 (30 يوليو 2012)

ماشاء الله كل سنه ونت طيب وربنا يسعدك يارب ويزيدك من فضله


----------



## Eng.Ahmed-Nabil (31 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng GhosT (31 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## kareem badr (6 أغسطس 2012)

ما شاء الله الموضوع رااااااااائع
لكن لو تسمحوا بتنزيل ملفات المشروع عشان نقدر نطبق
و جزاكم الله خيرا
​


----------



## sahertito (7 أغسطس 2012)

لو سمحت ممكن رسومات المشروع اوتوكاد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ يبقا لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد بدة (7 أغسطس 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه*​


----------



## Eng.Ahmed-Nabil (11 أغسطس 2012)

الروابط في المشاركات


----------



## abantood (11 أغسطس 2012)

تشكر


----------



## eng amona (11 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## محمداحمد5 (11 أغسطس 2012)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## النوسانى 11 (12 أغسطس 2012)

*بارك الله فيكم جميعا
*​


----------



## osama-syria (12 أغسطس 2012)

جاري التحميل..

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## omar iraqi (12 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ABDALLA (17 سبتمبر 2012)

الف شكر يابشمهندس علي المجهود الجميل ده وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmedshafeq (23 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## smartway2 (6 أكتوبر 2012)

مجهود رائع والف شكر ويارب يجعلة من ميزان حسناتك


----------



## zidane001 (18 أكتوبر 2012)

بجد لك جزيل الشكر يا بشمهندس مفيش حد بيساعد حد اليومين دول انت فعلا اخر الرجال المحترمين 
انا اول مره اضع رد فى اى منتدى وده لأنك تستحقة فعلا
جزاك الله كل خير م.محمد ياسين


----------



## Eng.Ahmed-Nabil (19 أكتوبر 2012)

.............................................


----------



## Eng.Ahmed-Nabil (19 أكتوبر 2012)

وجزاكم يا بشمهندس :7:


----------



## ashrafemara (19 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يجزاك كل خير على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## eng.amr10 (20 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكورا اخى وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## osama_oo (25 أكتوبر 2012)

بجد جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م.محمد سلامه (2 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aposrag (2 نوفمبر 2012)

ارجوا من الاخ واضع الموضوع جزاه الله كل خير رفع ملف الاوتوكاد حتى يتم التدريب عليه وتعم الفائده وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## aaef (3 نوفمبر 2012)

يااااااا باشمهندسين لووو سمحتم هو باقي لسة تصميم ال shear wall 

حتى هو الباشمهندس بيقول كدة في اخر الفيديو 


الكوووورس رهييييييييب وجزاكم الله خير بس ياريت يتم تكملته


----------



## mahmoud khalil (15 نوفمبر 2012)

بـــــارك الله فيك و جزاك كل الخير.


----------



## mahmoud khalil (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خير_*


----------



## ahmed adel 1 (17 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ادهم احمد على (18 نوفمبر 2012)

shokran for all ya bashmohandseeen


----------



## هاني علي 26 (18 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## Eng.Ahmed-Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## bregadeer (30 نوفمبر 2012)

بعد الشكر والامتنان لك يا بشمهندس 
بس في استفسار بسيط 
في حلقات مش كاملة والمشروع اختلف عن المحاضات الخمسة الاولى
بقترح تنزل شرح لعرض النتائج على برنامج الساب بعد عمل التحليل وكيفية تصميم الاعمدة والحوائط 
ياريت تنزل المخططات تبعت التسليح والتصميمات النهائية عشان اللي صمم المشروع يقدر يقارن شغله ويعرف غلطه مثلا


----------



## Eng.Ahmed-Nabil (30 نوفمبر 2012)

من عنيا هحاول ادور علي المشروع دة وارفعه


----------



## eng_dede_gamal (6 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وشكرا جزيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (10 ديسمبر 2012)

جاري التحميل جزاك الله خيرا جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Eng. Firas (10 ديسمبر 2012)

Alf Shukr..

Awaiting for the result files in order to be able to compare with


----------



## eng_elsayed1 (13 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## م/محمد هندى (13 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (15 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Hind Aldoory (15 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## Eng.MohamedHossam (17 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا للمهندس احمد نبيل على العمل الرائع


----------



## saidgc (19 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم ’ إدا أمكن المخططات من فضلكم


----------



## E_alsabri (5 يناير 2013)

شكراااا شباب ولكم من الله الاجر ,,,,,,,,


----------



## انور الاستشاري (6 يناير 2013)

شكرا لمجهودك الراقي وفقكم الله تعالى و جعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك 
نرجو عمل اي مشروع اخر لخرسانه مسلحه مثل جسور , جراجات , عبارات
و شكرا لك


----------



## johnsafi (6 يناير 2013)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## Šhehab El Din (2 فبراير 2013)

:56:مشكوررررررررر:7:


----------



## ENG_MOHDH (2 فبراير 2013)

شكراً و بارك الله فيك


----------



## Šhehab El Din (2 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## bjalil (2 فبراير 2013)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## taiscer (2 فبراير 2013)

​جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## taiscer (2 فبراير 2013)

​جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسراء اسامه (2 فبراير 2013)

رائع


----------



## shymaa gomaa (5 فبراير 2013)

مش شغال للاسف :82:


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (5 فبراير 2013)

مشكور يا هندسة ويا ريت شرح الshear wall


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (28 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وشكراً جزيلاً


----------



## عماد25 (1 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عماد25 (1 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zine eddine (1 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا
....لكن الاخ الكريم
اظن ان من الحلقة 6 نغير plan الذي كنت تشتغل عليه
اصبح plan اخر ارجوا التوصيح 
شكر


----------



## cadbury (8 مارس 2013)

ياجماعة اانا بيجيلى الفيديوهات صوت بس من غير صورة


----------



## حيدر العقابي (9 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خير جزاء المحسنين وبارك الله بجهودكم و جعله في ميزان حسناتكم الى يوم الدين


----------



## first hero (3 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس


----------



## first hero (3 أبريل 2013)

رابط لملف الاتوكاد والاكسل على المديافاير
mediafire.com/?yaqdzs6k9x99vjq
جزى الله خيرا المهندس / أحمد نيبل خيرا على هذا الشرح الممتع
ووفقه إلى مايحب ويرضى هو ومن ساعد في إخراج هذا العمل القيم لنا 
راجين من الله أن يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناته وأن يجعله خالصا ً لوجهه الكريم ​​


----------



## doshy (18 أبريل 2013)

[h=5]Eng.Ahmed-Nabil بارك الله فيك [/h]


----------



## سائد العورتاني (18 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## Mohamad Osama (23 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (25 أبريل 2013)

*بـــــارك الله فيك*


----------



## gorgoniser (28 أبريل 2013)

God blessed you and keep the good work:20:


----------



## mohmoftah (29 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## صبري غريب (29 أبريل 2013)

تسلم يمناك يا هندسه ويبارك ليك في علمك


----------



## Eng.Ahmed-Nabil (5 يوليو 2013)

وجزاكم يا هندسة


----------



## eng_sa3d (6 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا.....


----------



## اسماعيل احداش (6 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## احمد شواني (7 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تافريتة (7 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك


----------



## Riham el Reedy (7 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خير

​


----------



## ابوعريشه (8 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## اسماعيل حيرب (9 يوليو 2013)

مشكور ..أخوي على جهودك


----------



## مهادر محمد محمود (7 أغسطس 2013)

الروابط منتهية


----------



## salamegy (8 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## chei5saad (8 أغسطس 2013)

اللينكات عم تعطي الخطا التالي :

[h=3]This file is currently set to private.[/h]When a file is set to private by its owner only the owner of the file can access it. If you are the owner of the file please log into your account to access this file.
Still have questions, or think we've made a mistake? Please contact support for further assistance.


----------



## ahmedeldesokey (9 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engineer (18 أغسطس 2013)

مغلق لتلف الروابط


----------



## Eng.Ahmed-Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2013)

تم اعادة فتح الموضوع باضافة روابط جديدة علي اليوتيوب


----------



## سباق على (29 يناير 2016)

*جزاكم الله خيرا م احمد وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم*



Eng.Ahmed-Nabil قال:


> تم اعادة فتح الموضوع باضافة روابط جديدة علي اليوتيوب


جزاكم الله خيرا م احمد وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------

